# hey guys, been lurking for a bit



## phre0n (Apr 22, 2011)

like the title says, i have been lurking for a little bit, seeing how the site works etc... but i have decided that i wanted to sell my little set that i have... just curious as to how much i'd be able to get for this set.. either as a whole or piece by piece... thanks alot..


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

We see a lot of posts like this. Sadly, the answer is usually the same when it comes to value regarding most HO scale equipment...that is...there's not much there. HO is made in the thousands, especially on the toy level. Easily expect a less than 20-40% return on your equipment. Better yet, post it on eBay and don't look back. You might be surprised---you might get disappointed.


----------



## phre0n (Apr 22, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> We see a lot of posts like this. Sadly, the answer is usually the same when it comes to value regarding most HO scale equipment...that is...there's not much there. HO is made in the thousands, especially on the toy level. Easily expect a less than 20-40% return on your equipment. Better yet, post it on eBay and don't look back. You might be surprised---you might get disappointed.


I might end up doing that, thanks for the honest response. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

phre0n said:


> I might end up doing that, thanks for the honest response. :thumbsup:


Do you know if they run?
From what I can see they look in fairly good shape.

Looks like a nice little starter set for someone here?
How much money do you think you would be happy with?

Try and post it here. (read the rules first)

Like Shay says your not going to get rich selling these.


----------



## phre0n (Apr 22, 2011)

big ed said:


> Do you know if they run?
> From what I can see they look in fairly good shape.
> 
> Looks like a nice little starter set for someone here?
> ...



Thanks.. Yes they do run, but even if i were going to post them here.. i don't know what i'd ask for them... at first thought i was thinking maybe 100$ for the whole thing, but.. i'm really not sure... do you think thats way to much? way to little?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

phre0n said:


> Thanks.. Yes they do run, but even if i were going to post them here.. i don't know what i'd ask for them... at first thought i was thinking maybe 100$ for the whole thing, but.. i'm really not sure... do you think thats way to much? way to little?


If anything it is a tad high, just my opinion though.

To someone just getting in to the hobby and has been pricing things it might be worth the price to them.
They do look in good shape.
Some close up shots might be helpful too.

Try listing them in the for sale section.
See if you get any replies, just add or best offer if you want too.

Do you have track and transformer going with them too?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Just FYI.
Here's one on my local craigs list [NOT MINE]. Most items are still in original packaging. $30.00
http://providence.craigslist.org/clt/2340069236.html

Another listing
http://providence.craigslist.org/clt/2298356293.html

Check your local craigs for prices.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

phre0n said:


> Thanks.. Yes they do run, but even if i were going to post them here.. i don't know what i'd ask for them... at first thought i was thinking maybe 100$ for the whole thing, but.. i'm really not sure... do you think thats way to much? way to little?


A nice ballpark estimete would be $10-15 for each engine, $10-15 for the boom tender and crane together, $1-3 for each of the remaining cars...$35-50 for the whole smack, so long as they're complete with no missing or broken parts. Not a 401K but a nice dinner for 2 at Applebee's...:thumbsup:


----------

